# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Photoshoot..Sorta

## Raptor

None other than Morana, my charcoal corn. She wasn't too keen on holding still..And my bedroom isn't the best when it comes to lighting.



Love that belly pattern.



Not in shed, just the flash making it look like it.



She's taming up nicely.





Chillin' on my bed

----------

